

Dive into Responsive Prototyping with Foundation - sirwitti
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/dive-into-responsive-prototyping-with-foundation/

======
jamiecurle
Call me a cynic, but I find it much easier to start with a blank slate. It may
be slower to begin with and I may end up missing out a few edge cases, but I
find that I end up painting myself into a corner with css frameworks as the
project grows.

------
jerryji
Zurb Foundation is a very nice responsive framework. I'm both happy to see it
here on HN and sorry to find that the post has done a terrible job at
capturing readers' attention during the first 5 seconds.

------
subpixel
OT, but I love the sketches. Are they pen/paper or (I suspect) a sketching
app?

~~~
julianb
Looks like Balsamiq Mockups.

<http://www.balsamiq.com/products/mockups>

------
dochtman
I almost thought Mark Pilgrim was back...

